# Coffee Tea / Fog ride this Sat !!



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

Let's meet this Saturday at Canada rd and Hwy 92 Let's bump up the time to 8:00 am and we will tag onto Veloro's shop ride.
Let me know who's in always a good time.


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

What is the length and expected pace of the ride?

Thanks


----------



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

The Coffee Tea ride is the always the first Saturday of the month.We meet at the north end of Canada Road by Highway 92. Departs at 8:00am sharp. 8:30 am First Saturday of the Month
"No Drop" group ride - moderate pace 15-18 MPH for 2-3 hours
Ride starts and finishes at the intersection of Canada Road and Highway 92. Group will wait for dropped riders and riders with mechanicals. Route varies, but a typical ride would be through Woodside, Portola Valley and down along Foothill to Downtown Los Altos for coffee or tea.
But this month we will be jumping on Veloros shop ride which starts at Canada Road by Highway 92and Departs at 8am sharp.Outbound regroups are at start of Mountain Home, start of Willowbrook and top of Alpine; return regroups are at Alpine/Portola intersection, base of Sand Hill, start of Manzanita, and a water stop at Roberts Market.


----------



## trivalleyrider (Mar 15, 2012)

will definatley keep this in mind for future rides. thanks!


----------

